# Nation’s Moral Relativists Yet To Come Out Of Hiding



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 4, 2018)

http://babylonbee.com/news/nations-moral-relativists-yet-come-hiding-fl-school-shooting/

WARNING!!!!!!!  THIS LINK CONTAINS SATIRE.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 4, 2018)

http://babylonbee.com/news/calvinist-dog-corrects-owner-no-one-good-boy/


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 4, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> http://babylonbee.com/news/calvinist-dog-corrects-owner-no-one-good-boy/



Saw that one.


----------

